# ISIS Leader In Afghanistan Killed In U.S. Strike



## Centermass (Aug 28, 2018)

The head of the Islamic State in Afghanistan, Abu Sayeed Orakzai, has been killed in a U.S. strike, according to Afghan officials. The U.S. military said the strike took place Saturday in Nangarhar province, close to the Pakistan border.

"I can confirm that U.S. forces conducted a counterterrorism strike ... which targeted a senior leader of a designated terrorist organization," Lt. Col. Martin O'Donnell, a spokesperson for U.S. forces in Afghanistan, said in a statement.

Both the U.S. and the Taliban oppose ISIS for different reasons. The U.S., having beaten back ISIS in Iraq and in Syria, is working to prevent ISIS from gaining a foothold in Afghanistan, while the Taliban sees ISIS as a potential rival for recruits. 

Link


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2018)

Time for a hellfire weenie roast.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2018)

Centermass said:


> while the Taliban sees ISIS as a potential rival for recruits.



In one of the most under rated shows ever, Fauda (Netflix) has touched on this with Hamas splintering because some of their members are joining ISIS.  Fascinating to watch how even terrorist groups have internal politics.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 28, 2018)

That's good news to start my Tuesday off. The only thing that could have made it better was if it had actually been done on a Monday morning....


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2018)

Usually it is the #2 guy who is wacked. Nice to see the jefe take one for the team for a change.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 28, 2018)

Close to Pakistan.....Shocker!

Quick history lesson...noone has beat these turds since  Alex the Great.....but then again noone had a MOAB and Gen Mathis either!!!

#unleashthewarriormonk


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 28, 2018)

Considering that the Paki's are primarily an agrarian nation, I wonder what we could deny them (material and knowledge wise) to get them to toe the line. Be neat if we could divert the Indus river or fuck with crop production, you know, until they give us the heads of their terrorist aiding intelligence chiefs and personnel.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 29, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Considering that the Paki's are primarily an agrarian nation, I wonder what we could deny them (material and knowledge wise) to get them to toe the line. Be neat if we could divert the Indus river or fuck with crop production, you know, until they give us the heads of their terrorist aiding intelligence chiefs and personnel.



We just need to secure their nukes and let India do the rest.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Considering that the Paki's are primarily an agrarian nation, I wonder what we could deny them (material and knowledge wise) to get them to toe the line. Be neat if we could divert the Indus river or fuck with crop production, you know, until they give us the heads of their terrorist aiding intelligence chiefs and personnel.




Glyphosate via aerial spray.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 29, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> We just need to secure their nukes and let India do the rest.


I'm honestly not sure if I'd want to rely on India for anything, they are kind of a mess both morally and culturally. As loathful as Pakistan is, I get the feeling that India would just make a bigger mess of the area. While both countries have beef, having them duke it out is the equivalent of letting two kids have a water balloon fight with Molotov cocktails. Neighborhood is getting scorched and the survivors are going to look to the west to fix everything again.



Ocoka said:


> Glyphosate via aerial spray.


I was thinking more of denying them access to world markets or even American agricultural tech and know how. I mean, the Paki economy is heavily based around food production and agrarian based exports. While what the Paki's grow may not directly go to us (I think mostly china and parts of europe), alot the agricultural techniques and materials they use are derived from the advances we've made in the west.

For instance, cotton is one of their big industry crops. If anyone has bought a towel from Walmart in the past few years, odds are it's made in Pakistan with Paki cotton. Same with alot of cheap textiles (jeans, cargo pants, heavy textiles) offered in the US. Considering how resource intensive it is to grow cotton and keep it clear of pests and disease, it would make sense for us to start tracking the chemicals and mechanical equipment that they get from us.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, less money in their coffers is less money that goes towards their intel agencies and terrorism in general.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2018)

Reading Directorate S by Steve Coll on top of everything else I've learned about Pakistan....I'd burn the entire country to the ground without a shred of remorse.

I won't buy something if it is made in Pakistan and that includes rice. RICE. I'm into some next level hate.

Fuck Pakistan, fuck Mountbatten, fuck Jinnah, and fuck Pakistan's corpse for good measure. Make our existing maps obsolete.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> Reading Directorate S by Steve Coll on top of everything else I've learned about Pakistan....I'd burn the entire country to the ground without a shred of remorse.
> 
> I won't buy something if it is made in Pakistan and that includes rice. RICE. I'm into some next level hate.
> 
> Fuck Pakistan, fuck Mountbatten, fuck Jinnah, and fuck Pakistan's corpse for good measure. Make our existing maps obsolete.


Problem is, we can't outright glass Pakistan because the rest of the world and our own populace will have a bitchfit. I figure if we're to gain leverage over some of these small countries like the Paki's, Iranians, and all the other degenerate scum, we are going to have to get better at playing their game. Thanks to global access to world markets, international banking systems, and govt backed organized crime networks, we are basically stuck playing a reactionary game against people who've technologically stagnated. 

I'm just seeing that our money, technology, and supply distribution systems are being used against us. Don't see why we shouldn't do the same to them and worse until they knuckle under.


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Problem is, we can't outright glass Pakistan because the rest of the world and our own populace will have a bitchfit. I figure if we're to gain leverage over some of these small countries like the Paki's, Iranians, and all the other degenerate scum, we are going to have to get better at playing their game. Thanks to global access to world markets, international banking systems, and govt backed organized crime networks, we are basically stuck playing a reactionary game against people who've technologically stagnated.
> 
> I'm just seeing that our money, technology, and supply distribution systems are being used against us. Don't see why we shouldn't do the same to them and worse until they knuckle under.



I agree, but I also think if Americans knew, or cared, about how many of our dead in Afghanistan are a result of PK influence and outright gov't involvement...but they'd have to care. 

Within the construct of modern politics and namby pamby opinions, I'd sanction them so hard NK would donate grain. Ethiopia and Darfur would hold telethons. All 3 Facebook users in the Sudan would offer prayers and change their avatars. Venezuela would send cash. The KKK would join the ACLU to protest "genocide" or whatever. I'd reduce that country to ash and rotting meat unless the people revolted and started anew with their politics and foreign policy.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> I won't buy something if it is made in Pakistan and that includes rice. RICE. I'm into some next level hate.



Guess why I never added a USMA hoodie to my collection when I was TDY there one month...

Food for thought.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> Reading Directorate S by Steve Coll on top of everything else I've learned about Pakistan....I'd burn the entire country to the ground without a shred of remorse.
> 
> I won't buy something if it is made in Pakistan and that includes rice. RICE. I'm into some next level hate.
> 
> Fuck Pakistan, fuck Mountbatten, fuck Jinnah, and fuck Pakistan's corpse for good measure. Make our existing maps obsolete.


“Make Pakistan non-Existent again”


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 30, 2018)

Well, whoever can figure out how to divert or poison the headwaters of Indus and destroy Pakistan's agricultural knowledge base will have essentially destroyed them. Other than agriculture, Pakistan don't have much else going on.


----------

